# Greatest Instructor Ever!!!



## Florabama

I just wanna post and let everyone know that Jerry West is the BEST Dive Instructor, ever! He is my mentor and I hope I can be just like him when I grow up! :bowdown


----------



## BADBOY69

Thanks, Buddy! Being a role model is what it's all about!


----------



## FelixH

Damn Rich!!! You lose a bet??? I thought your team won Saturday.

You know I'm kidding Jerry oke


----------



## dkdiver

Did you get into something that altered your mental state when you were out west? :letsdrink Just kidding Jer, you are my hero too.


----------



## spearfisher

betcha somebody left their computer signed on...


----------



## BADBOY69

Hmmmmmm...oke


----------



## kahala boy

I think the Venture Crew Boys would have something to say ......I think they called them Jerry's kids?oke


----------



## Pierce07

Dang it you beat me to it. I was just about to start this thread.


----------



## shakeyjr

Dammit fellas, his head is big enough ain't it? Somebody got a pin to pop it with?


----------



## spearfisher

I don't know what you guys are complaining about. Jerry is the best diving instructor on the face of the planet. He also holds the title of best dive master, best spearfisherman, and all around great guy. You should all try to be like Jerry. I think I'm going to get shirts made up.


----------



## Evensplit

Payback's a bitch aint it Jerry... :sick


----------



## dkdiver

Now I don't think that is fair 'split, I've have never seen someone with that much training who can scatter gear better than Jer. :hoppingmad Well, maybe one more forum personality but that is a different thread. We still luv ya though man. :bowdown


----------



## BADBOY69

Man! Tough crowd!!! Yeah, Dalton...I dunno what's heard more from the Captain when I'm workin' the boat, "Where's Jerry?!" or "Who's sh*t is this all over the deck!?" And Jim was referrencing my chumming procedure at the "O" today! :doh I'm just thankful that I'm still Big Rich's hero!


----------



## dkdiver

Really, you are still mine too. You keep my attitude up. PM sent on a different subject.


----------



## spearfisher

did the greatest instructor ever chum on the O?:sick


----------



## pm80

Jerry don't let them give you too much sh*t just because they are jealous.


----------



## BADBOY69

Oh boy, did I ever chum the "O"! I heard some ofthe diverssay they didn't see alot of marine life on the first dive so I was just trying to generate some action! Going the extra distance is what I do! It's hard being a hero EVERY day, but somehow I manage to pull it off!


----------



## Caver2130

So, if you are the greatest instructor ever... who taught you??? But yeah, when I heard "the DM was puking all over.." I would have NEVER thought it was Jerry! If he's just livin' the dream... I'd call it a nightmare!


----------



## BADBOY69

Ok, I gotta admit...I wasn't born this great, I had some great Instructors from MBT that took me in, kinda like a stray dog! But who woulda thought that I could achieve such a high position amongst my peers?! Wow, I'm flattered, 'spearfisher' and 'Florabama', I only hope I can continue to live up to the position of admiration and respect that you have bestowed upon me! oke


----------



## spearfisher

we're not worthy :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Evensplit

> *BADBOY69 (12/5/2008)*Ok, I gotta admit...I wasn't born this great, I had some great Instructors from MBT that took me in, kinda like a stray dog! But who woulda thought that I could achieve such a high position amongst my peers?! Wow, I'm flattered, 'spearfisher' and 'Florabama', I only hope I can continue to live up to the position of admiration and respect that you have bestowed upon me! oke


Now I'm sick:sick


----------



## JSeaWach

Ok, might as well open myself up to some ridicule..........Jerry, WHO taught you to dive??


----------



## BADBOY69

"JSea", I had an OW Instructor that I swear wore a Superman cape instead of a BC! Wonder if that guy even dives anymore? oke Heard a rumor that he had a couple of good lookin' daughters that were holding their own on the dive scene! Guess he's been condemned to a rocking chair telling tales 'bout the, "good 'ol days"! But I think he'll be proud whenI dedicatemy legacy to him! Got much love even though he is an SSI Instructor! :doh


----------



## JSeaWach

> *BADBOY69 (12/11/2008)*"JSea", I had an OW Instructor that I swear wore a Superman cape instead of a BC! Wonder if that guy even dives anymore? oke Heard a rumor that he had a couple of good lookin' daughters that were holding their own on the dive scene! Guess he's been condemned to a rocking chair telling tales 'bout the, "good 'ol days"! But I think he'll be proud whenI dedicatemy legacy to him! Got much love even though he is an SSI Instructor! :doh


Now that's funny!!:toast Guess I'm too "old" to remember ever wearing the cape, but I've got enough left in me to kick your ass if encouraged by my "good lookin daughters":moon:moon Not sure about this legacy business, but long as you don't do something stupid, I'll ride along:bowdown:bowdown

BTW my "rocking chair"consists of doubles, stages and deep dives...You there yet or still just pissin around at the springs?oke


----------



## dkdiver

Now that is some news! Not only have you acknowledged your big mistake :banghead, you have let your identity out. :nonono I think the only thing worse than that is me talking Clay-doh into moving down here after Ivan. :doh But that is another post. Jerry, you're still my hero. :bowdown


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa Dalton! Its all your fault...and aint you the one got me into divin????


----------



## Pierce07

Bringing this back to the top...just wanted everyone to know that Jerry West is still the title holder of, "The World's Greatest Dive Instructor"! I can recount some of his latest heroic adventures but Jerry, being ever so humble, asked that I not. What a guy!


----------



## Florabama

Yeah, but he's a sorry azz spearfisherman. I mean look at that gut shot snapper. I would never gut shoot a snapper like that.


----------



## BADBOY69

LOL! So now everyone knows that Big Rich taught me how to shoot an ARS...the evidence is in the photos! :doh


----------



## swander

Jerry, told you we should have dressed that ARS up with the fillet knife prior to the photo shoot!!:takephoto But then it would not have weighed as much!You also forgot to hold it out closer to the camera so it looked bigger. Steve :usaflag


----------



## Florabama

Austin taught me everything I know, and if I remember correctly,Nate was trying hard to help you:letsdrink


----------



## wm4480

i hear the padi staff even wants to put jerry on the cover photo of their new coloring book -sorry i meant workbook- for next year.



wow, this has to be the most garbage thread on the forum. paul, i almost wish you hadn't re-surfaced it. 



haha, jk-



but i do hear that trick of holding the fish 2 inches away from the camera lense is one of sean mcclemore's favorites...


----------



## Pierce07

I think even though Clay-Doh doesn't have the proper training to be a dive instructor...he is one of the best and safest divers I know.

I am not just saying this because I am property of #225141, I really feel this way.

Yes, I am Clay's property. I light his cigarettes for him, and make his sandwiches the night before we go diving. I want my man to have a full belly. Don't feel bad for me, he treats me good, although he has threatened to trade me for a carton of Kools on the yard if I ever get lippy.

Well...thats my thoughts.


----------



## Pierce07

and by the way, jerry can't be the worlds best instructor cause he can't even see whats going on most of the time...he's using outdated material.


----------



## Evensplit

> *Pierce07 (10/23/2009)*... although he has threatened to trade me for a carton of Kools on the yard if I ever get lippy...


How abouthalf a pouch of dried up Red Man AND a lightly used Farrah poster.


----------



## seanmclemore

man pierce, never knew you had such stong feelings for that inmate, that is nice that you are so close that you can admit you are his property.


----------



## Clay-Doh

> *Pierce07 (10/23/2009)*I think even though Clay-Doh doesn't have the proper training to be a dive instructor...he is one of the best and safest divers I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not just saying this because I am property of #225141, I really feel this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am Clay's property. I light his cigarettes for him, and make his sandwiches the night before we go diving. I want my man to have a full belly. Don't feel bad for me, he treats me good, although he has threatened to trade me for a carton of Kools on the yard if I ever get lippy.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...thats my thoughts.




Wow! Didn't really expect personal things like this out on the forum! Oh wel...guess it's out now. I ain't mad at ya.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Fud...throw in a box of little debbies and we might have a deal.



Where is Lil Paul anyways?


----------



## Pierce07

I officially hate everyone :moon



Sincerely Paunchy


----------



## Evensplit

> *Pierce07 (10/25/2009)*I officially hate everyone :moon
> 
> Sincerely Paunchy


Bahhahahahahahah.


----------

